# McKinney II’s vs. X-10 pro tours



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I haven't shot X-10 but I shot McKinney IIs last year and shoot Nano's now.

A better comparison for the McKinney is the ACE....

But any of them will group fine if you tune them and the bow and do your part:wink:

But I would go with the Nano over the McKinney and also the X10....


----------



## Bow Kill (Feb 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I haven't shot X-10 but I shot McKinney IIs last year and shoot Nano's now.
> 
> A better comparison for the McKinney is the ACE....
> 
> ...


Thanks Hornet>>>> I have heard all good about the Nanos for the most part and I know you shoot for Carbon Express but any other reason you would shoot the Nanos over McKinneys? I was thinking on the McKinneys since they have such a good spine cossistancy. I know the x-10s are hard to beat but cost some coin. 

Any one else????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bow Kill said:


> Thanks Hornet>>>> I have heard all good about the Nanos for the most part and I know you shoot for Carbon Express but any other reason you would shoot the Nanos over McKinneys? I was thinking on the McKinneys since they have such a good spine cossistancy. I know the x-10s are hard to beat but cost some coin.
> 
> Any one else????


Because they are heavier and skinner so they drift less.....my sight tape is actually tighter then it was last year with the MK IIs....and my arrow is 50-60 grains heavier

I would have actually bought the nano's last year if I could have gotten a better starting point on a spine match. They only reason I got the MK IIs is because a buddy ordered the wrong size and they worked for me


----------



## Bow Kill (Feb 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Because they are heavier and skinner so they drift less.....my sight tape is actually tighter then it was last year with the MK IIs....and my arrow is 50-60 grains heavier
> 
> I would have actually bought the nano's last year if I could have gotten a better starting point on a spine match. They only reason I got the MK IIs is because a buddy ordered the wrong size and they worked for me


Thanks BH


----------



## cubsfan (Aug 15, 2006)

I have heard a lot of good things about Nanos, but have never shot them or the MKIIs. 
I am shooting the regular x10 and Protours now. The x10's are awesome. They have shot really good out of many different set-ups. The Protours have been harder for me to tune and much more touchy. But they also shoot well.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You are one of the first if not the first person I have heard of that had a harder time getting the PTs to tune


----------



## cubsfan (Aug 15, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You are one of the first if not the first person I have heard of that had a harder time getting the PTs to tune


I guess that is good and bad:sad:
Bad because I am having a hard time, but good that most have good luck. So I must not have found the magic tune yet for them. I have been playing with poundage a little and tips. I just switched to the rest I am shooting the x10's with too. I have not given up yet.


----------



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

*pro tours*

i hear the same thing about the protours being a little difficult to tune. but when you find your setup there great to shoot with


----------



## Bow Kill (Feb 19, 2008)

Got to be some more opinions out there from the pros!!!! Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bow Kill said:


> Got to be some more opinions out there from the pros!!!! Thanks


Not a lot of PROs shooting MK IIs....in fact other then some recurve shooters...I am the only person I have seen that shot them from a compound.

But your questions would get answered a 1,000,000 times quicker in the FITA section:wink:


----------



## Bow Kill (Feb 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not a lot of PROs shooting MK IIs....in fact other then some recurve shooters...I am the only person I have seen that shot them from a compound.
> 
> But your questions would get answered a 1,000,000 times quicker in the FITA section:wink:


Thanks Hornet I found just what I was looking for there allready posted!


----------



## rts1950 (Jun 27, 2007)

I switched to the McKinney II's this year and they shoot great. I am shooting them at 55#, 28" draw length and 309 grns and get 272 fps from a Mathews Conquest 3. Just won outdoor sectional tournment (Senior Pro) so obviously I like them.

Like you I wondered if they would work just as well as the PT. I used to shoot X10s and they shot good from my compound and were fairly durable. I have not shot PT but also met a couple of shooters that mentioned difficulty tuning them. Not sure if it is the arrow or the tuner.

Called and talked to Rick McKinney and decided to give carbon tech a try and so far they are great. Shooting 500's and they were easy to tune, just built my second dozen for backup.

Shooting 500's at 28.5' long 100grain ACE points (use Rick's glue) and got brave and bareshafted at 60 yards. I was amazed that it was dead on.

They are durable, I have bounced a few arrows off the nocks during field shoots with no ill effects (I use titanium nock pins from archerytech) and had one arrow pass through a bale into 2x4 brace, both the point and nock came out but the arrow was fine, reglued it and it shoots with the others. Would have bent an x10.

If you have questions you can always call Rick and get help. I really like that.


----------



## Bow Kill (Feb 19, 2008)

rts1950 said:


> I switched to the McKinney II's this year and they shoot great. I am shooting them at 55#, 28" draw length and 309 grns and get 272 fps from a Mathews Conquest 3. Just won outdoor sectional tournment (Senior Pro) so obviously I like them.
> 
> Like you I wondered if they would work just as well as the PT. I used to shoot X10s and they shot good from my compound and were fairly durable. I have not shot PT but also met a couple of shooters that mentioned difficulty tuning them. Not sure if it is the arrow or the tuner.
> 
> ...


Thanks>>> I like the spine consistency of the McKinneys but as BH mentioned above the Nano pros are smaller and not as light which seem to help when shot in avg conditions at long range.


----------

